# Eberlestock Packs



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi,

Does anyone hunt with an Eberlestock Pack? I have a couple of Badlands packs(Hypervent, 2800), but am looking at getting something a little bigger that accomodates a bow, and or rifle. Eberlestock Packs seem to have a good reputation, my only worry is if they are too heavy? Any advice or information from those of you have experienced this pack would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## TRDHUNTER (Sep 11, 2007)

I got the Blue Widow last year and have loved it so far. Used it to pack an elk, but no luck getting a deer. I think it is one of the best built packs available.


----------

